# If you flounder or sheepshead fish you need to try these..



## M77 Ruger (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## turkeyman55 (Jun 9, 2019)

I THOUGHT FLOUNDER  HIDES IN SAND


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2019)

turkeyman55 said:


> I THOUGHT FLOUNDER  HIDES IN SAND




Flounder are ambush predators. They stay hid till something comes by in range, then they strike. If you want to catch them regular, keep your bait  moving, and close to the bottom. An old local taught me that over 50 years ago.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Flounder are ambush predators. They stay hid till something comes by in range, then they strike. If you want to catch them regular, keep your bait  moving, and close to the bottom. An old local taught me that over 50 years ago.


I learned that through trial and error. Mostly error. And a lot of not catching flounders until I figured it out.


----------



## turkeyman55 (Jun 9, 2019)

TRY TO PATTERN FLOUNDER  GOOD LUCK I WILL BE 64 THIS YEAR  STILL LUCK  EVERY FLOUNDER I CAUGHT WAS ON SANDY BOTTOM  NO ROCKS NO TREES NO LIMBS  SALTWATER


----------



## GaG8tor (Jun 9, 2019)

I’ve been catching quite a few this year. All on accident.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jun 10, 2019)

turkeyman55 said:


> TRY TO PATTERN FLOUNDER  GOOD LUCK I WILL BE 64 THIS YEAR  STILL LUCK  EVERY FLOUNDER I CAUGHT WAS ON SANDY BOTTOM  NO ROCKS NO TREES NO LIMBS  SALTWATER



No question they like a sandy bottom. Where I fish around cumberland island and the inlands they like to be on those jettie rocks and oyster bars around the creek mouths. Docks are a go to a lot of times as well around here


----------



## tad1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks like some real nice hardware!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 23, 2019)

Never outdo fresh flounder belly strips on just about any jig head. They are cannibals and have landed several that never got a hook in them, just wouldn't let go.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 10, 2019)

Bouncing a mullet minnow or mud minnow up and down off the bottom works well for the Flounder with an egg sinker about 18 inches above the hook. An old man at Georgetown SC showed me that many years ago..Those jigs would work also no doubt..I used to use a # 2 flounder hook for Sheepshead with fiddler crabs..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 10, 2019)

Most of the flounder I've ever caught have been on Gulp Swimming mullet on a 1/4oz jighead, or mud minnows.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 10, 2019)

1 of my old favorites is a "skinny water skimmer jig". Not sure if that brand is made anymore but theyre a flat jig with a weedless hook. Guy in islamorada coins it a bone fish jig. Use to pinch off the fan of a shrimp tail and hook em up. Catches a lot of flounder if you can keep the reds (and trash fish) off em. Work em like a bass worm, slow....caveat....may not work in Georgia


----------

